
Verizon is close to buying Yahoo for $5B - adidash
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/22/12256772/verizon-yahoo--5-billion-aol
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12143386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12143386)

